# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Missus let him in the house

## Dorkus

Earlier in the year I shot a nice head when @Philipo and I visited the South Island. I decided to get a shoulder mount done by Jason at Ruahine Tanning and Taxidermy.  Jason did a great job and @199p was kind enough to bring the head up on his road trip this week. 

The wife even let me put it in the lounge. Stoked!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

Nice. Are ya gonna hang bits of kit off him, (Bino's, GPS,etc )or leave him alone?

----------


## Scouser

Awesome mate.....

----------


## stug

Looks bloody good. Just watch out at Christmas he'll be Rudolph before you know.

----------


## muzza

modern houses arent designed for taxidermy , are they ?

----------


## Cordite

I thought you might have included his front quarters too, would have looked cool.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice. Are ya gonna hang bits of kit off him, (Bino's, GPS,etc )or leave him alone?


Ohh no no no no!
Show him the respect he deserves!
Good on ya Adam you have done that in getting him mounted(Show him respect)
Dont hang ANY shit off him, you can shoot a shitty six or 8 anywhere to disrespect as a coatrack etc.

And once again bloody well done.

----------


## Tahr

He looks wonderful.

----------


## 25/08IMP

Bloody fantastic he looks awesome 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Now you just need to mount the rest of him on the other side of the wall :XD:  
Looks tops though good to see an understanding wife too! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Shit hot Dorkus theses Ruahine Taxidermy are getting good vibe by people like yourself.Outstanding effort on the hunt also.

----------


## Gapped axe

Outstanding

----------


## keneff

Definitely a worthy trophy, Mate. And so good and lucky to have a wife who understands....

----------


## Boaraxa

Looks really good , Did you get it scored ?

----------


## kotuku

and that sir is one sexy wee beastie!

----------


## Dorkus

> Looks really good , Did you get it scored ?


Yeah, he went 319DS

----------


## Dorkus

> modern houses arent designed for taxidermy , are they ?


It's a shame really,  as much as I love the mount I don't think he belongs in the lounge... I am building a big workshop with attached man cave at my new house so he will likely end up on the wall there with a sika mount I've got and some other hunting/ fishing art

----------


## gonetropo

if i tried to do this............

----------


## Mooseman

Cracker mount that Dorkus you will be proud of that one. Good on the Missus for letting him in the house.

----------


## Shootm

Kates a good lady, guess thats why you married her.
You must be stoked with that mount looks bloody good mate.
Have you started the house yet?

----------


## Dorkus

> Kate’s a good lady, guess that’s why you married her.
> You must be stoked with that mount looks bloody good mate.
> Have you started the house yet?


She is a helluva woman and I'm bloody lucky. 
House hasn't started yet. We've got building consent but the ground is wet as anything and we want to wait until we've had some sun before we start the earthworks otherwise it could blow the budget pretty quick.

----------


## Shootm

> She is a helluva woman and I'm bloody lucky. 
> House hasn't started yet. We've got building consent but the ground is wet as anything and we want to wait until we've had some sun before we start the earthworks otherwise it could blow the budget pretty quick.


Sounds like progress good stuff.

----------


## Nathan F

319 DS is an absolute ripper and one to be proud of for sure. Well done. Im waiting on a sika head at the moment . 
Im planning on just mounting it in the lounge while the wife is away in Christchurch next month  :Thumbsup:

----------


## A330driver

Quote..”Im planning on just mounting it in the lounge while the wife is away in Christchurch next month ”

Please mate...please......let us all know how that works out for you will ya...

----------


## Dorkus

It will go swimmingly... Until she gets home

----------


## Nathan F

> Quote..Im planning on just mounting it in the lounge while the wife is away in Christchurch next month 
> 
> Please mate...please......let us all know how that works out for you will ya...


Since I wear the pants im sure it will go fine ....

And if not she will get over it eventually. Like I said to her the other week if you think im spending $1300 to hang it in the shed you can fucking think again.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Just point out that wives are a lot easier to find than big stags.

----------


## A330driver

Lol......she may just tell him....”I’ve got one of these,and I can get as many BIG STAGS as I like......







> Just point out that wives are a lot easier to find than big stags.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Lol......she may just tell him....”I’ve got one of these,and I can get as many BIG STAGS as I like......


And you could also point out that ALL wives have one of "those", but not all big stags are trophies.

----------


## A330driver

> And you could also point out that ALL wives have one of "those", but not all big stags are trophies.



7mm...reaching for straws mate.....most agree here,......shehas the much better argument and position.....trophies in that Dept is at least best...Subjective...no?

----------


## 7mmwsm

Apparently there is a shortage of red blooded males in NZ (according to a few cougar type females I know of). And when you look at some of these modern males you need to take a second look to work out which of the three genders they are.
An associate of mine ended up single after a long time relationship. He said getting back into the dating scene was a bit scary to start with. He said "they hunt in packs".
So these women that make out they have something special should just be careful.

----------


## A330driver

Mate ... it just started out as a bit tounge and check.... nothing more..... but I’ll surely PM if I need advice on cougars and such..... your post reveals you have a firm grasp on the matters

----------


## 7mmwsm

You appear to have got me all wrong. I've been married to the same lady for over twenty five years(and it took about eight years to get around to getting married) and have no personal experience with cougars so I may not be the best person to ask for advice. 
I do treat my wife well though. She can come hunting and fishing with me when ever she wants. She is quite handy when we are fishing in three to four hundred meters for Puka and Bluenose. I let her do the fishing and I drive. She keeps hinting about electric reels, but I think she does alright without one. And I buy her a new vacuum cleaner or dish washer every so often. And I even let her go to work. 
She has never complained about heads going on the wall. Although I only have a handful hanging up.

----------


## A330driver

Quote..””I let her do the fishing and I drive. She keeps hinting about electric reels, but I think she does alright without one. And I buy her a new vacuum cleaner or dish washer every so often. And I even let her go to work. “

Mate.....a Bronze statue of yourself shall be erected .......I would be the first to contribute!!!!!

In all seriousness,it’s all good,....haven’t misread you at all.....keep up the good work...cheerd

----------


## Moa Hunter

> 7mm...reaching for straws mate.....most agree here,......shehas the much better argument and position.....trophies in that Dept is at least best...Subjective...no?


'..most agree here,... "she" has the much better argument and position ?????  I wouldn't let the missus see that one 330, it reads that you are suggesting your mrs is a swinger known to 'most here'??? Also regarding straws, it is 'clutching at ' not reaching for

----------

